# ? on Nettle



## soapbuddy (Mar 28, 2011)

I can't take antihistamines now due to high PB. Would nettle tea help with allergies? Is there anything else out there that would be safe for me to take?


----------



## PrairieCraft (Mar 28, 2011)

Myself, family members and a few clients have been helped a lot by quercetin with bromelein.  I get it at fruitful yield.  Whole Foods carries it also.  GNC does not.  Good stuff, natural, derived from onions and pineapples.  No yucky smell like some herbal supplements.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks! I'll look for it there.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Mar 28, 2011)

I just started taking it again a couple of days ago for the seasonal junk in the air.  A few weeks in spring and fall is all I usually need but my sister is allergic to everything and she takes it year round.  Hope it helps you, it beats taking otc pills that dry you out and make you feel like you're on speed.  I took so much zyrtec a couple years ago that it wasn't even working anymore and felt so miserable I actually missed work (which I never, ever do).  I took my sorry self to the store for some and actually felt better later that day.  Not sure that is a typical result though.  The severe allergy sufferer that recommended it to me mentioned that it might take days to feel any benefit.  Worth a try at any rate, it isn't expensive and I'm pretty sure the ingredients are harmless.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 28, 2011)

I remember taking Zyrtec a long time ago and it did absolutely nothing. I've had these allergies for at least a week.


----------



## Elly (Mar 28, 2011)

Excellent advise Prairiecraft

Quercetin is a powerful antioxidant that supports the body’s inflammation response and histamine processes, while bromelain increases the absorption of quercetin and it is also a powerful anti-inflammatory. 

Quercetin’s potent antioxidant and inflammation supporting properties work to inhibit inflammatory responses by helping reduce the amount of histamine to be released. Histamine is the chemical that initiates allergic reactions. Quercentin is one of the naturally occurring flavonoids and bromelain is an enzyme present in pineapple.  Quercentin and bromelain are best taken with vitamin C as it increases absorption, also vitamin C has potent anti-histamine properties.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you Elly.


----------



## Elly (Mar 28, 2011)

You are most welcome :wink:


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 29, 2011)

I bought some quercetin with bromelein that also has Vit. C today. It says to take two caps twice daily. I took two caps with lunch today and I will take two more with dinner. Any idea when this might kick in?


----------



## LavenderLady (Mar 30, 2011)

Soap Buddy, If you are taking blood pressure medicine you need to be careful with using nettle because it has diuretic and hypotensive properties. Either one of those could cause your blood pressure to drop, so in combination with medicine that is meant to do the same thing, this could really cause you problems. You should consult your doctor before using nettle leaf, and if you do use it, you should not use it for any length of time. 
There are allergy medicines that don't interfere with high blood pressure, the pharmacist r your Dr should be able to tell you what would work best for you.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Tammy. I wasn't aware of that. I took 2 more quercetin caps with dinner tonight. It's weird, but the bottoms of my feet itch and my scalp itches.


----------



## LavenderLady (Mar 30, 2011)

I sent you a list and an update on TS. Hope you find something that you have and that it wors fast and well for you!


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 31, 2011)

LavenderLady said:
			
		

> I sent you a list and an update on TS. Hope you find something that you have and that it works fast and well for you!


Got it, thank you very much!


----------

